# Lords of Salem



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I am stumbling across some rough reviews of LoS. Am uncommitted as roaring in the theater anyway, but I get that we horror fans should contribute to the cause, literally. What says the forum? Has anyone seen it?


----------

